# UNM's new IFDM Program



## jasonponic (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all! My name is Jason Ponic and I wanted to introduce myself. I was one of the first three to graduate from the University of New Mexico's Interdisciplinary Film & Digital Media program in 2011. We were influential in shaping the program into a narrative film school. I'll be posting our Capstone Thesis film shortly!


----------

